# Please help! P1517 17925!!!!



## cbarber88 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok so I have a 24v VR6 turbo setup and was running a standalone but swapped out the harness and the standalone, and put a stock 24v VR6 harness in and just got my stock ECU (ECM) back the other day from unitronic. 

Hooked everything up and went to start er' up but nothing. All my car did was crank, but not over. Today I had it checked out with VAG-COM and got 8 faults cleared them all, searched again and only one came back and this is what it reads:

*17925 - Power Supply Relay for ECU (J271 or J363): Electrical Malfunction
P1517 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent.*

This is what my car sounds like when trying to start it (video may still be processing on youtube)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpJRNm8WVwA

I checked all my relays, swapped out 2 different sets and checked most of the fuses that had to do with the engine, #10, #29, #30...those are ones that I've been seeing pop up on other posts and what not but they are all fine.

There are some plugs that are not plugged in such as my AC condenser, wiper fluid and what not cause those things have been "deleted" / removed. But i also had to relocate my throttle body wire/clip to the front of the engine where my TB is located. So the TB wires are in a hose with another set of wires and then they come to a plastic "Y" splitter and go to two different clips. Like stated before, I i took out my TB wires and moved them to the front of the engine bay but still had this other clip....well, unclipped and IDK where it goes. This is what it looks like....



*YES I KNOW THE TEXT IS SIDEWAYS*




If anyone can help that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advanced either e-mail at [email protected] or PM me!


----------



## cbarber88 (Sep 30, 2010)

bump


----------



## cbarber88 (Sep 30, 2010)

bump CMON I NEED MY CAR FOR DUSTOFF!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Post an Auto-Scan first or pick up the repair manual and trace the wiring diagrams.

Need much more information.


Best,


----------



## cbarber88 (Sep 30, 2010)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Post an Auto-Scan first or pick up the repair manual and trace the wiring diagrams.
> 
> Need much more information.
> 
> ...


cant post an auto scan cause i dont have the VAG-COM...i had to pay for it to be done and im not gonna pay again for it to be posted up here... what other info do you need...this is the only thing coming up on the scan. and no my TB is not adapted BECAUSE this fault is here.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Well rather then paying someone, buy an interface and get a license file.

Then I can really help you.

How do you expect to be doing this type of work and not at least have a basic scan tool?

I say this to help you.

You cant get a better deal then this tool to do what your doing and its comprehensive for the whole car.

Buy a dumb interface on ebay or go direct to Ross-tech and get a entry level interface with a license combined.
Also get the repair manual.

best,


----------



## cbarber88 (Sep 30, 2010)

bump...possible crank sensor?:screwy:


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

cbarber88 said:


> cant post an auto scan cause i dont have the VAG-COM.


Then maybe this question belongs in a different forum.

-Uwe-


----------



## cbarber88 (Sep 30, 2010)

Uwe said:


> Then maybe this question belongs in a different forum.
> 
> -Uwe-


why not when i have vagcom code?:screwy: 

figured people can just look it up or if anyone had the same problem help me...sorry im not as fortunate as some other people to go and buy an expensive piece of software so i can post up a picture of a scan. 

w/e...im figuring it out on my own so no biggie. just wasting my money on more than likely unnecessary parts.:sly:


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

cbarber88 said:


> why not when i have vagcom code?:screwy:


Please see this: FAQ's, Posting formats and rules for the VAG-COM forum

Specifically this line:



> 6) When posting questions involving trouble codes, please post actual scan data from your car using the latest version of VCDS, preferably a complete Auto-Scan. If you're not using VCDS or VCDS-Lite, you're in the wrong forum.


Based on the posted information we can only point you here at this point: 17925/P1517: Power Supply Relay for ECU (J271 or J363): Electrical Malfunction


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I thought that code was for low washer fluid.


----------



## cbarber88 (Sep 30, 2010)

sigh...usless. that tells me nothing and i already did all that. Im bringing it to VW next week.


----------

